# Jailbreak iOS 11.0.2 sur iPhone 7



## Marjoriee76 (4 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je suis nouvelle sur ce forum, je viens a vous pour y trouver de l'aide et des réponses j’espère 

Voilà, donc j'ai Jailbreaker a ce jour mon iPhone 7 sous iOS 11.0.2, tout s'est bien passé, cydia est bien installé etc..
Mais par contre je ne trouve pas de tweak interessant, est-ce que vous pensez que ça va venir par la suite ? Ou c'est mon Jailbreak qui s'est mal placé ? 

Merci à tous pour vos réponse. Bonne journée. 
Marjorie


----------



## lexou72 (5 Octobre 2017)

Marjoriee76 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis nouvelle sur ce forum, je viens a vous pour y trouver de l'aide et des réponses j’espère
> 
> ...


jailbreak ios 11.0.2


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (5 Octobre 2017)

Je ne crois pas qu'il soit possible de jailbreaker iOS 11.0.2 
Il doit y avoir une erreur


----------



## Marjoriee76 (5 Octobre 2017)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Je ne crois pas qu'il soit possible de jailbreaker iOS 11.0.2
> Il doit y avoir une erreur



Il n’y a pas d’erreur ..


----------



## lexou72 (5 Octobre 2017)

c'est en bas de Cydia qui est interressant pas une photo de la page sans l'essentiel


----------



## Marjoriee76 (5 Octobre 2017)

lexou72 a dit:


> c'est en bas de Cydia qui est interressant pas une photo de la page sans l'essentiel


----------



## Marjoriee76 (5 Octobre 2017)

Voilà Lexou72


----------



## lexou72 (5 Octobre 2017)

ok donc un lien pour tout ca puisque tu es privilégiée


----------



## Marjoriee76 (5 Octobre 2017)

lexou72 a dit:


> ok donc un lien pour tout ca puisque tu es privilégiée


 

Pourquoi tu es désagréable? J’ai jamais dit que j’étais privilégiée..


----------



## lexou72 (5 Octobre 2017)

je suis pas désagréable je demande juste un lien pour voir à quoi ressemble ce jailbreak


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (5 Octobre 2017)

Normalement, quand le jailbreak sort, ça fait du bruit.
Là, pas du tout.

Quelle team l'a sortit ?


----------



## fredo78310 (5 Octobre 2017)

Euh je confirme, comment est-ce que tu as fait pour jailbreaker ton iPhone ? Si tu l'as bien fait...
Aucun appareil iOS n'est jailbreakable en 11.0.2 pour le moment.


----------



## pouppinou (6 Octobre 2017)

http://pangu8.com/jailbreak/11/
(iOS 11.0.2)


----------



## AngryKiller (6 Octobre 2017)

pouppinou a dit:


> http://pangu8.com/jailbreak/11/
> (iOS 11.0.2)



C'est un fake ça, aucun jailbreak dispo au dessus d'iOS 10.2 pour le moment


----------



## lexou72 (6 Octobre 2017)

nous somme bien d'accord ,la demande de lien était juste pour confirmer l'inexistence d'un jb ,les screens etc c'est pas le plus dure à trouver sur la toile en plus


----------

